# FR-RTTOE-Pat's at it again



## cezmail (Sep 7, 2002)

OK , this is just a prelim notice that I have returned more to the boards in almost a year, and my first try at doing a story hour. Pat aka Samnell has restarted a game after he killed off the illustrious Meepo and Burble, and the others as well. In fact, we switched worlds and have an all new cast. In this story hour, I will be playing Bandark, a Hobgoblin raised by the Uthgardt and at one with his adopted people. We have a sorted cast that is still being introduced. 

I will probably suck at this, but Pat offered a small bonus if some player aka sucker took up keyboard and wrote something to save him time. I will do what I can to do highlights for interested parties, but if you want to follow the action as it is revealed, go Temple Game and sign up as a lurker 

I will post more later, but wanted a start at this while I remembered and before I got cold feet. Just be aware I warned you ahead of the time I might well suck. : )

Charlie aka cezmail- Creater and sometimes controller of Bandark


----------



## Samnell (Sep 7, 2002)

Charlie, I've found that by thinking of you players as "those poor bastards" I've been able to torture you in ways that I might otherwise experience remorse over. Perhaps if you thought of your readers in the same light any failings along the way wouldn't worry you so much.


----------



## cezmail (Sep 7, 2002)

*ooc commentary by the DM*

Wekk that is well and true of Master of my Fate. I just wanted to give fair warning here and now. I am sure I will still get comments and threats from the gallery and all, but such is the fickle fate to writers. : )


----------



## Malachai_rose (Sep 7, 2002)

*WASSUPPP*

Well having always been a fan of Meepo and burble I will definitely keep up with this one, heh, I guess it helps having the extra incentive this time of getting to play in it  I will be playing Kaliff the elven warrior. Well I look forward to the first post.


----------



## cezmail (Sep 7, 2002)

It is good to have you with up Malachai and I hope to see if my creation will be able to make it even more worthwhile.  I will have to do some serious shortening of the action, seeing as we posted over 200 emails in one day. Many of course where mine. 

So far we have Kaliff looking at Bandark with great suspicion, as well as Gron the Half Orc. In his own words as he talked to Merin, our Halfling paladin, after Bandark dealt with a nosy and lying charlatan, " This man was evil ? and not the hobgoblin and his
orc companion I saw follow you out here... are you
sure they are not coercing you in some way, for if
they are I would gladly deal with them in the
traditional manner of my elven kin from the Chondal
wood... 

    Perhaps it is as you say and the world has many
surprises yet, but I would still be wary for evil runs
in the very fabric of lesser kin such as those two. "


----------



## cezmail (Sep 7, 2002)

*Party Breakdown*

So I do not lose anyone in names or references, here is a list of the players and their characters. This is only my own list from what I know or have inferred, If there are any mistakes, I will either fix them later or invite the players to post their own corrections.

Sa (Brad), wild elf sorcerer
Kaliff (Dennis)- wild elf fighter
Gron Rakingclaw (Brian), - half orc barbarian/druid
Cynfael (Mike)-human mage
Merin Wisto ( Chris ) a halfling rogue/paladin
Bandark ( Charlie ) -Hobgoblin Ranger/Priest
Gaspar ( Scott ) 
Da Tog Noda( Jason )- dwarven barbarian
Najib Ibn Khalid-(Michael)Human-mage?


----------



## Malachai_rose (Sep 7, 2002)

*heheh*

ya got me charlie  Kaliff is certialy a little  suspicious of Bandark and Grondar but you can't blame him hes a snooty elf, heh. Once the fighting starts and he sees the true nature of those two he will mellow out some


----------



## Samnell (Sep 7, 2002)

> Once the fighting starts and he sees the true nature of those two he will mellow out some




"Hello, I distrust your race and your demeanor but it appears you have as a hobby beating up the same sort I do. Let's go have some beers."


----------



## cezmail (Sep 7, 2002)

Well I do indeed have you.  Now the master plan I have all planned out with Oat will be revealed and we shall see that Bandark will deliver the entire Party to the confines of the temple, where Meepo awaits to feed.


----------



## Xaltar (Sep 7, 2002)

That is some cast of players that you have there.  I'm interested in seeing the sort of story your going to generate.

As for your chosen method of online play, what do you think of using yahoo groups?  What do you guys use for a map?

I guess I will join as a lurker and will hopefully find out.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 8, 2002)

The ads on yahoogroups sometimes eat my eyes, but like any good DM the loss of one part of me only ensures I'll regrow a new one so I can continue my crusade to rid the world of adventurers.

Maps I create with Adobe Illustrator and distribute as attachments. Blue dots represent the PCs. The color of monsters varies, but is commonly green or red. Everything has a neat little label, though I really should look into getting head shots of some of the more common monsters or something to spice things up.


----------



## Aussiereeper (Sep 8, 2002)

Hi Everyone, I'm chris, I'm playing Merin the Halfling Rogue/Paladin.

I'll be chipping in with his perspective of things from time to time.
Like Charlie I make no promises to the quality of those submissions


----------



## Xaltar (Sep 8, 2002)

What's a Rogue Paladin?


----------



## Aussiereeper (Sep 8, 2002)

Xaltar said:
			
		

> *What's a Rogue Paladin?   *




Someone who steals from you but feels bad about it


----------



## cezmail (Sep 8, 2002)

*Rogue Paladin*

Naw, it is really just a Paladin who has gone Bad.  a good swipe with a newspaper will set it right. 

and just a tid bit, Merin has just been claimed as a new Familiar for Najib. 

QUOTE]_Originally posted by Aussiereeper _
*

Someone who steals from you but feels bad about it  *[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aussiereeper (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Rogue Paladin*



			
				cezmail said:
			
		

> *Naw, it is really just a Paladin who has gone Bad.  a good swipe with a newspaper will set it right.
> 
> and just a tid bit, Merin has just been claimed as a new Familiar for Najib.
> 
> ...



 [/QUOTE]

Just wait until Merin bites his finger


----------



## Xaltar (Sep 8, 2002)

Aussiereeper said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Someone who steals from you but feels bad about it  *




I pick that guy's pockets...

I quest for forgiveness...

I pick that guy's pockets...


What a vicious cycle!


----------



## Samnell (Sep 8, 2002)

Merin has an ethicsometer to let him know if he's considering something that could lead to needing a quest for repentance.


----------



## Aussiereeper (Sep 9, 2002)

Xaltar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I pick that guy's pockets...
> 
> ...




but makes for an interesting life


----------



## cezmail (Sep 14, 2002)

*Shieldmeet- Year of the Wild Magic- Homlett*

Bandark was tired as he finally pulled into Homlett. He had been walking for some time and the night was advancing. Coming to the Welcome Wench,of which he had heard from a long distance for the quality of their meals and rooms, he paused. Barra, his companion he had helped raised from a pup, looked at him puzzled for the pause. Her wolfish heritage was evident in her grey coat and markings. he smiled down at her and rubbed her head and walked on in. 

He procured the room though his own looks drew much looks from Maridosen the barkeep. Vesta the innkeeper seemed willing to rent him a room for himself and Barra, though she demanded a deposit ahead of time and the room was the one furthest from others, almost over the stables. Bandark was used to this. Though he fully considered himself an Uthgardt and one of the Tribes, his racial heritage as a Hobgoblin was something he had to deal with. His own hatred and disgust with goblin for what they had done to his Mother and Father was there, and though he would never be able to pass as a human, was one in heart and Soul. So much that he had undertaken the quest to become a Shaman of the Grey Wolf, tracker of the moors. 

The night past without any special troubles and he dressed himself as he went downstairs to get his breakfast. It was raining outside, a steady and warm one that helped to keep the forest and the grasslands watered, but which also hampered travel off the road. He left Barra to watch the room and have some peace. Settling into a corner where he could observe all, he removed his helm and ordered his meal. He drew stares of curiosity, disgust, and unfriendly gestures, but Bandark ignored it all. As he glanced around, he saw a battered and dirty Dwarf calling out for ale. he wondered where this one had come from. 

Around the room was a Halfling sitting a short distance away from Sa, a wild elf that was an old traveling companion. The Halfling was dressed in leathers with a sword at his side, a pony tail, eating a sensible meal. Bandark observed a young girl coming into the inn, looking about. She seemed to look between Sa and the Halfling, before deciding on the small one. 

As she walked past others in the inn, crowded for Shieldmeet, she passed Gron, an acquaintance from the wilds and a fellow follower in ways of the wild. His companion was not about, but that was to be understood. Wolves were not suited for towns and the Half Orc was not one to push his friend into one either. 

There was others in the room that seemed to stand out. There was a hooded youth who kept to himself. Another Wild who was entering even as the young girl was going to the Halfling. The strangest seemed to be a human with some weird critter sitting near him and eating off the table. He wore some outland headband on his head, with flowing shirts and pants enveloping his body. 

The child, who said her name was Renne, was looking for someone to look for her Father, who was missing. Spugnoir was the town's potion maker and had been gone for several days, and his daughter was worried as he had not come back when he said he would. The Halfling said his name was Merin, and he would be happy to assist young Renne. Bandark was moved and offered his aid. Others in the inn, at one time or another approached Bandark or Merin to join in, though the hooded youth in the corner stayed quiet. Bandark asked for some token from Renne to prove who they were if they could find Spugnoir,. She consented, but first was eating a meal courtesy of some money that Merin had given her. 

Bandark saw that Maridosen was giving him some dirty looks and then seemed to go into the back. Shortly afterwards a new person came in. He looked and acted like a fop, and called himself Chantrilon. Bandark had no liking or trust for this man, and even Merin seemed to seem uneasy about him. The three of them went outside to talk and when Bandark said he did not want Chantrilon to go with him, the man insulted him and implied he was not a true Uthgardt. Bandark would not take that from anyone, so gripped the little ass and told him off,finally throwing him to the dirt. He challenged Chantrillon, but the coward slunk away without any more words. 

The group assembled and made their way to Renne's and Spugnoir's house, where Renne gave them a token for Bandark, as well as an old sock which Barra could use to try to track Spugnoir. Bandark offered to go talk with Elmo, the town militia captain, with Da, the dwarf, and Sa. The others would move on ahead. Due to Merin's slow stride, Bandark and his new companions would be able to meet up with them before making the way to the old Moat House, where Spugnoir was thought to be. So Marin, Najib ( the desert rider ), Gron,  and Kaliff ( the other wild elf ) started off on their way. 

After going to the temple of Lathander and talking with Elmo, Bandark, Barra, Sa and Da were on their way. About half way there was a pause when Barra seemed to catch a scent of something. Moving forward with his ax and shield readied, Bandark and Barra tried to track it down. It was then that Bandark took a vicious blow that seemed to paralyze him. Chantrilon appeared suddenly, his rapier piercing Bandark deep. Barra bit at him, but the dexterous ambusher darted away, Sa sent some magical darts into the man, and Da  tried to charge forward. Just as the Dwarf got to attack range, Chantrilon pulled a wand and disappeared again, fleeing like a coward again. Bandark regained the ability to move in time, and healed himself and Barra, who had a small graze. Meeting the hooded youth and in time seemingly to accept he had no ties with Chantrillon, the now foursome stride off to find Merin. It would be Merin who would make the final acceptance on Cynfael, a mage with a thief's background.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: Shieldmeet- Year of the Wild Magic- Homlett*



> He looked and acted like a fop, and called himself Chantrilon. Bandark had no liking or trust for this man, and even Merin seemed to seem uneasy about him.




By looking like a fop, Charlie means he was geared up like your normal adventurer, but carried a rapier. Remember this lesson for next time:

*Rapiers make men fops.*

Of course being paralyzed by a fop he didn't even see coming must have been emasculating for Bandark.


----------



## cezmail (Sep 14, 2002)

*Fops or flops?*

Well it was his tone and meathod of talking added to his style of dress that made Bandark think he was a fob. I did flop on NOT killing him when I had a chance though, and almost got killed for it. Makes Bandark VERY paranoid now about invisible assassins.  

And yes, you JUST about emasculated Bandark with that death touch. Maybe NEXT time it can be the baddie Chantrillon.


----------



## Aussiereeper (Sep 15, 2002)

Glad to see the first post 

Nice work Charlie!

as to the fop well I'm sure we'll see him again...


----------



## cezmail (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments Chris and yeah, we will indeed be seeing the bastrid again. We know Pat all too well . 

Now we are moving towards the Moat House, where we know we will all die hideously under a hoard of unruly ravaging Kobolds.  hehe


----------



## Samnell (Sep 16, 2002)

cezmail said:
			
		

> Now we are moving towards the Moat House, where we know we will all die hideously under a hoard of unruly ravaging Kobolds.  hehe




You should be so lucky.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 24, 2002)

Fresh from a high body count, I BUMP this thread.


----------

